
Telegram Loses Bid to Block Russia from Encryption Keys - fredrikaurdal
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-20/telegram-loses-bid-to-stop-russia-from-getting-encryption-keys
======
TheMagicHorsey
Why does Telegram have users' encryption keys? Shouldn't users be the only
ones in possession of those keys? That's how Keybase works. Is it not how
Telegram works?

If nothing else, this case shows you cannot rely on your platform provider to
keep your ID and data anonymous. You have to take precautions yourself,
especially if you are a political activist and in an autocratic state.

~~~
fredrikaurdal
The reason why Telegram doesn't have end-to-end encryption enabled for all
communication, despite marketing themselves as a privacy and security focused
service, is a mystery to everyone

